# Tropica AquaCare Plant Substrate



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

All this talk of Aqua Soil...........!

I'm looking at other possible options. What do you guys reckon on this?

Tropica

You may notice it's used as a base layer so may not be ideal for the high-maintenance layout i.e. lots of pruning/re-planting etc. At first glance it looks similar to AS in that it is clay based, with sphagnum moss instead of peat.

The fact that it is required in less qty than AS makes it considerably cheaper.

I wonder if it has a similar effect on water chemistry i.e. NH3/4 spike, lower pH/KH etc.

I've always had the upmost respect for Tropica (especially now they've even released N and P containing ferts) so would assume that it's a decent, well tested product.

Could this be the next big thing (over here at least!)?

Any thoughts?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I wondered this myself. It looks like another solid substrate alternative with potential water chemistry altering properties. 

With it being new to the market, we'll just have to wait until someone out there decides to test it out. I'm not quite sure if it's available to purchase in the US yet, so the wait may be extended for an unknown period.

-John N.


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone already used this substrate?
It looks great to me... but i'm afraid of using it in my new Discus tank...


----------

